# Bump on head?



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello all, I have 2 sick leucs.

1) He has a big bump on his head. I bought him and 4 others which seem to be fine. Everyone eats and hops all over the tank.

2) He has a small butt, I think. It just seems that his head is twice as wide as his butt.

Has anyone seen this before and if so what could I do?

Regards,


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Two odd leucs*

The first thing is contact the person you purchased them from. Let them know there is a potential issue with the animals you purchased and see what they recommend. I would run their recommdations by the board too.




chddjon said:


> Hello all, I have 2 sick leucs.
> 
> 1) He has a big bump on his head. I bought him and 4 others which seem to be fine. Everyone eats and hops all over the tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is the link to the pics of my leuc.

Regards,

http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/index.php?cat=10503


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you just get these or have they been yours for how long? Because you should realy contact the source of these frogs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

I bought them from someone whom is getting out of frogs and they said that they had never noticed it before. 

In any event, I have had them for 2 almost 3 months and there does not seem to be a problem with him feeding or hopping around. He is just as active as the other 4 in the tank.

I am just wondering if anyone has seen this before or if they might know what it is?

Please let me know.

Regards,
cj


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

That looks like either an abscess or a tumor. I know reptiles have solid pus, but not sure about amphibians. If it is an abscess, it will need to be surgically drained or removed. If it's a tumor, there may not be much you can do. You will probably need to take him to see a herp vet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone know a good herp vet in north texas (Dallas)?
Regards,


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

Ah, now you're talkin' about my old stompin' grounds!  Here's a vet that I've used a few times when I was breeding pythons:

Jennifer F. Garretson DVM
Frankford Crest Animal Hospital
6911 Frankford Rd
#600
Dallas, TX 75252 

She specializes in small exotics, especially amphibians, and she's practically next door! Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank You
CJ


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

I found a vet in dallas that would look at frogs (see above post).
The bump on his head turned out to be a full grown parasite. When the vet drained the bump out comes this little white worm that you could actually see. Yuck. I am glad to report that my leuc is doing fine and climbing on the tank as I type. 
Thank you, to all for your help.
Regards,


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

That is crazy!
Happy all is well!

Ryan


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Good thing you took him in. Must have been a cyst. Sometimes parasites don't end up in their 'proper home' and become trapped in the muscle tissue, under the skin, or in any manner of places. Yet another reason to get rid of them. I would recommend worming all your frogs if the vet hasn't had you do so already.


----------

